

Pyspread – Spreadsheet implementation in Python, cells return Python objects - jenningsjason
http://manns.github.io/pyspread/

======
eddyparkinson
I like the idea of using objects in cells - "Each cell returns a Python
object". Any idea of the learning curve, how do users get on. How long does it
take to learn compared to learning say vlookup?

Returning an object would help solve many spreadsheet problems. It is a great
idea. Any thoughts on how to make the implementation easy to learn?

My interest - I am working on www.CellMaster.com.au

